

Input-Agreement: A New Mechanism for Collecting Data Using Human Computation Games - amichail
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~elaw/papers/tagatune.pdf

======
amichail
The output-agreement used in the ESP game doesn't work all that well for
tagging music. Input-agreement is better.

